# Gaming Config Required ASAP..



## Stalker (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi guys, i'll be upgrading my cabinet in this upcoming week.
This is wat *I NEED*:

*1.Processor*: preferably a c2d..

*2.Mobo*: can't decide..
*
3.RAM*: mostly 2gb....but which brand/frequency?
*
4.Graphic Card*: was thinking about a 8800GTS?? is the card really gud??
 are ATI cards better than nvidia??
*
5.HDD: *preferably 250GB...but which brand??

*6.SMPS: *no idea
*BUDGET*: around *50k


REQUIREMENTS:* Should run *RS:Vegas*, *FEAR*, *GRAW*, *Oblivion* at high / max @ 1024x768. Should also run *Crysis* & any recent game decently at med/high.

please reply soon....thx in advance.....


----------



## xsreality (Jun 16, 2007)

Since your budget is good, u can think of C2D's...

Processor: *E6600 C2D*

Mobo: *ASUS P5N-E SLi*

RAM: *2 x 1GB DDR2 KINGSTON 667MHz*

Grfx Card: 8800GTS is good.. but in my opinion you should go for XFX 8600GT now which will give u decent gaming. Then upgrade to 8800GTS as prices DX10 cards are going to fall soon..

HDD: 250GB SATAII Seagate

SMPS: Zebrionics 500W is gud.. so is CoolerMaster.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 16, 2007)

check out my article at *www.viewzreviewz.com/hardware/gamingpc01.htm it is exactly about what u're looking for - assembling a gaming pc.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 16, 2007)

xsreality said:
			
		

> Grfx Card: 8800GTS is good.. but in my opinion you should go for XFX 8600GT now which will give u decent gaming. Then upgrade to 8800GTS as prices DX10 cards are going to fall soon..



Instead of dat settle fer a cheaper gfx card like d 6200 or better still 7200le so dat u can save abt 4-5k buks instead of buyin dat 8500 card...

l8r on go fer the 640MB GTS...



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> check out my article at *www.viewzreviewz.com/hardware/gamingpc01.htm it is exactly about what u're looking for - assembling a gaming pc.



Nice article ayush but a few things noteworthy...

XFX 680i Sli hasn been released only 680iLT...

The Logitech G5 isn't a good mouse coz laser engines're not good... Instead d el-cheapo MX518 is better or rather still best...

Rest everyhtin's worth it... 

Good thread of urs...


----------



## Stalker (Jun 16, 2007)

Thx for ur reply guys....

Another Question: *IS an SLI mobo realy required??* i was thinkin abt going for a non SLI mobo . Will an SLI mobo have any advantages in the near future??

oh....btw...nice review xbonez


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 16, 2007)

SLi would be helpful to you only if you are planning to get a ditto graphic card later .. Else its useless.


----------



## Stalker (Jun 16, 2007)

^^OK...so i need a *NON-SLI *mobo with all the necessary features such as Quad-core support, overclocking support etc..*Please suggest 1*.

I'll be buying a single 8800gts, so SLI is useless 4 me. I wanted to know whether having SLI can benefit later...like say when i want 2 add a physics card.
are phx cards PCI-e??

And wat abt ATI?? Should i get a simple DX10 card & wait till i can buy a ATI card or is nvidia better (as this was the case in DX9)? Sli would be useless then, bcoz ATI needs crossfire-enabled Mobos..


----------



## assasin (Jun 16, 2007)

^^  even if u dont use SLI theres no harm in buying SLI ready mobo.as of now all good Intel mobos have support for either SLI or crossfire.
as of now i think nVidia has better DX10 gfx cards than ATI.


----------



## xsreality (Jun 16, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> Instead of dat settle fer a cheaper gfx card like d 6200 or better still 7200le so dat u can save abt 4-5k buks instead of buyin dat 8500 card...
> 
> l8r on go fer the 640MB GTS...



that is ok but he wants to play those games and he has got the budget too... thats y i suggested 8600GT.



			
				assassin said:
			
		

> even if u dont use SLI theres no harm in buying SLI ready mobo.as of now all good Intel mobos have support for either SLI or crossfire.
> as of now i think nVidia has better DX10 gfx cards than ATI.



I agree with u.. and ASUS P5N is very good mobo with lots of features and good price too.. at my place, the rate is 5900/-, so take SLI as an extra feature..


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 16, 2007)

^^^ again P5N... I wonder wat hype does the so called P5N makes...

Its an old chip aboard the P5N-e...

I agree with the P5B del and P5W-Dh Del anyways.. 

Get a XFX 650i ultra.. Frm reviews its a good o'clocker and an excellent VFm one...

Or frm the stables of its brethren, get the XFX680iLT SLi... Dun use Sli, but wats d harm... Its a good o'clockin mobo...

PS: I've some strong suspicions of the 300 odd strm processors aboard the 2900XT... Better drivers may prove it to be a good one... Pl wait fer the gfx card now...


----------



## xbonez (Jun 18, 2007)

gee, thanx a lot guys about the praise. it sure feels gud 
btw, XFX 680 SLI is available though maybe not in india yet

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813141003


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Go for mobo based on G965
Best one should b ASUS P5B-VM [its quad core ready] i dont know the price
*in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=332&l4=0&model=1312&modelmenu=1

Dont buy the graphics card now instead save money for later [Dx10 card rates will fall wen DX10 games are released]

And also the mobo as onboard Intel X3000 so it will play all the games u mentioned but only at medim settings
*


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 18, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> Hi guys, i'll be upgrading my cabinet in this upcoming week.
> This is wat *I NEED*:
> 
> *1.Processor*: preferably a c2d..
> ...



Get this E6420 or E 6600 hardly much diff in price get E6600

Mobo :- Get Asus P5NE SLI or get a low end wait for a month and get P32 board if you plan to do so get XFX 650i SLI

Ram: The best OC Ram in India Kingston DDR 667 @ 4-4-4 or order a kit from Memory Configurator

HDD: Segate 320 GB SATA 2 7200.10 ST3250ASA plz do not go for WD I donno why Digit support them but plz ask any 1 segate is the best performer currenly.

GPU: Get 8800 GTS 320 MB since 640 MB is costly .. NOte all are default reference card as by nVIDIA so you can pick any brand that cost low 
 It will play all the game but Crysis I have few doubts.

PSU : COrsaie HX 620 the best available .. Note : Do not compromise on PSU

Peas DS... Ask any if u have problem


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 19, 2007)

and about the physix card ...... u can do with a non sli mobo as physix card uses PCI slot ...not the PCI E one ........... rest is all fine .


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 20, 2007)

Err. Physx is in dark. No need to add this nVIDIA and ATI has added enough PHYSX power in DX 10 card no need of gng through PHYSX way


----------



## Stalker (Jun 20, 2007)

thx 4 the info on the phyx card guys.

But i totally forgot....Will i require any special cooling solution if i buy a 8800GTS or is it okay if i keep my cabinet open?? ......no, i really mean it.

My budget for the gfx card may get upped by +10k. In that case is buying a *Leadtek 8800GTX* a good idea?? Remember, i *don't* want to specially buy a *high-end cooling solution* jus 4 this card. I am ready to keep my cabinet open though .

Also can someone mention the *prices* of 
1. 8800GTX ( i think its around 32k)
2. *8800GTS 640mb*
3. *HD 2900 XT* 

Just read a review on *HD 2900 XT*. Look promising. driver bugs are disappointing though, but i'm sure they will be ironed out. I cant find its price anywhere.....i*s it worth*??


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 21, 2007)

HD 2900 XT ain't available here get it frm US if you can there it is available @ 19k  Rest posted are dmb before it.. Just the driver issue else its the king of DX10 GFX


----------



## nvidia (Jun 21, 2007)

dude you cant buy anything for your budget if you think of buying a 8800 gts it alone costs around 35k its  not good its the best


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 21, 2007)

nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> dude you cant buy anything for your budget if you think of buying a 8800 gts it alone costs around 35k its  not good its the best



Hahah  What quotting all of you have  really pathetic .. Dude do not mind but 8800 GTS even was not launched at 35 k  and u are saying that u'r dealer selling it at 35 k LMAO 

8800 GTS = 18k MAX for 320 MB
8800 GTS = 24 k Max for 640 MB
8800GTX = 30 k MAX for eh .. there is only 1 version 
The boss HD 2900 XT [not available here]= 19k Max from US 

Hope it helps


----------



## Stalker (Jun 21, 2007)

^^thx a lot..... My budget has gone upto 60k. thinkin abt buying the gtx though. But having second thoughts abt 2900XT. It has more shader proccy but they are slower than nvidias. The DX10 benchmarks show no clear winner. 

Well, will i need any *special cooling* arrangement for the 8800 gtx/gts?? 

Also is a 550/600W PSU good enough to handle this card??


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 21, 2007)

Arrey dude Driver s are not out.. and Bookmark it ATI will rule DX 10 . see ATI designed GPU for XBOX 360 which has same API as of DX 10  requires large sharders.. though M$ on ATI side with GPU as of now.. Do not worry . and if you can get it from US then do not look at any other counter part as of now 

NO special Coooling stock + a big cabby will do it ... Btw which cabbby?
6000 Watt true rated PSU will work gr8


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 21, 2007)

^^^Nuthins sure abt the Ati coz a refreshed driver may even beat the hell outta 8800GTX, cant say...

No spl coolin required but they do run hot... Dun worry abt tat...

600W to keep it on the safer side... Comps like Antec, Powersafe, Corsair..


----------



## Stalker (Jun 21, 2007)

thx for your replies,guys.

Its True that ATI designed the xbox 360, but weren't the 8800 cards used as reference cards for development of DX 10??

And if i the 2900 get it from the US, wat abt the warranty? can it get transferred?

I m unfamiliar with this process of buying abroad......wont i be charged with VAT & other taxes in india??


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 21, 2007)

No you won't u get warranty then  Ask your relatives to get one if they live abroad


----------



## Stalker (Jun 21, 2007)

^^No chance 4 2900Xt then...


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 21, 2007)

The save money get 8800 GTS 320 Mb vers.. cause 640 is too costly for its performance


----------



## xbonez (Jun 22, 2007)

i'd suggest you don't go for the ati dx10 cards till they're available in indian markets. go for the 8800. unless you plan to do some extreme overclocking, no external cooling solution is reqd. make sure ur PSU is 600W and MAKE SURE IT IS BRANDED (coolermaster, antec etc.).  stability won't be a prob then. 

when you get ur cabby, make sure to put in a 120mm fan (to pull in air) at the front of ur cabby and a 120mm fan (exhaust) at the bac. apart from that one or two 80mm fans to throw out air in the side panel should be enough. it'll keep your cabby cool enough. if you can, mod your cabby to put a 120mm ekhaust fan at the top of ur cabby (if it doesn't have a slot there already). that area gets pretty hot since your optical drive, hard drive, PSU, procy are located there and bec. hot air moves to the top being lighter than cold air


----------



## Stalker (Jun 22, 2007)

ok!......got my mind set on buying a 8800GTX. 
Which brand is good??
BIG (best in graphics), PoV (point of view),Zebronics, Leaktek, XFX ??
i would generally prefer Leadtek // XFX....


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 22, 2007)

^^^ XFX=eVGA> Asus=MSI=Foxconn>> Leadtech>>BIG=BFG Tech>>Zebronics= POV...


----------



## samharah (Jun 22, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> Instead of dat settle fer a cheaper gfx card like d 6200 or better still 7200le so dat u can save abt 4-5k buks instead of buyin dat 8500 card...
> 
> l8r on go fer the 640MB GTS...
> 
> ...


 
BUDDY i have been using logitech G5 for more than 1 year its the the best. i use it mostly for online fps .u can easly become a headshot master with this mouse(even with high ping). if u cannot fathom what i say just google and see what a great mouse it is.
NOTE:i AM assembling a high end gaming rig soon with a budget of 1-1.5 lacs searched anandtech,tomshardware and many more for better mouse failed to find one.if THEIR is a better mouse i need ur help to find it.no offence mate.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 22, 2007)

^^ Did I say u cant get a head shot with dat??? 

U can equally be a master in d MX518 believe me or not...

And multipe instances frm the web says d Laser Engine in d G5 isn't as grt as d MX optical Engine.....

Better mouses're available frm Razer but all Razers hav been developin problems.. I've only seen a Razer Deathadder serving good afta 1yr of use...

Why dun u go fer d good ol MX518??

Its still d best out ther...


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 22, 2007)

gannu_rox said:
			
		

> ^^^ XFX=eVGA> Asus=MSI=Foxconn>> Leadtech>>BIG=BFG Tech>>Zebronics= POV...


Lolz G80 cards are referenced no 1 is higher or lower when compared  in G80 segment  Get the 1 which cost u less  Well for advice get Leadtek


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 22, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> ^^thx a lot..... My budget has gone upto 60k. thinkin abt buying the gtx though. But having second thoughts abt 2900XT. It has more shader proccy but they are slower than nvidias. The DX10 benchmarks show no clear winner.
> 
> Well, will i need any *special cooling* arrangement for the 8800 gtx/gts??
> 
> Also is a 550/600W PSU good enough to handle this card??


no special cooling required...for dx10 cards..though they run hot

a 550 w psu is good enough but make sure it is a good psu like

             Cooler Master ExtremePower 600W
             Antec Trio 650w
             Antec Trio 550
  Corsair HX 620
Zebronics Diamond 640W its very good

hd 2900xt is the best card... a 1 gb gddr 4 version is also coming out!!!!
it is even better than the 512 mb gddr3 card.. once the drivers r sorted out it will perform very well + u get HDMI port + u get half life's latest version free!!!!

for motherboard go for- msi P965 Platinum the best p965 & gr8 value for money

for ram go for kingston or corsair .go for at least ddr2-667 mhz 2x 1 gb ram

& for hd i suggest samsung hd300LJ and for proccy go for c2d e6420 or 6600


----------



## Stalker (Jun 22, 2007)

so when r the radeons coming to India?....coz i can wait for another 2 weeks.

I was plannin to get xfx 650i as a mobo. Msi 965p is out of budget. 
How abt *MSI 965 Neo-F vs xfx 650i*?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 22, 2007)

No not any both xfx and msi have same price tag ~ but xfx is way better dude 1333 mhz complaint and good perfrmace even a p5b delux is not worthy before it 



			
				ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> no special cooling required...for dx10 cards..though they run hot
> 
> a 550 w psu is good enough but make sure it is a good psu like
> 
> ...


 

Reply to bolded .
1. 1 gb for xtx, xt sports 512 bit interface with 512 mb gddr4 vram 
2. NO way!
3. Kingston FTW 
4.Segate 320 GB SATA 2
5.If u can go for 6600, 6420 not worth the price  Get 6600 or 4300 no 1 else .. ALl are not good VFM'er 

REgards


----------



## Stalker (Jun 22, 2007)

also, is there any difference between *sata 2* & *sata 3GBps*??
both are one and the same right?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 22, 2007)

^ No Sata data transfer rate is 1.5 GBps while Sata 2 is 3 GBps.. So better is 2 cause price diff is hardly anything


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 22, 2007)

There is nothing called SATA 2,its the same thing SATA 1.5 GB/sec and SATA 3.0 GB/sec.

And XFX 650i is better than P965 because its better for overclocking and all those nVidia or ATi chipsets are better than Intel original.


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jun 23, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> check out my article at *www.viewzreviewz.com/hardware/gamingpc01.htm it is exactly about what u're looking for - assembling a gaming pc.



You have mentioned that * Corsair XMS2 2x1GB 800Mhz DDR2 *is available for Rs. 7000! Can you mention the shop or dealer?
Thanks




			
				ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> no special cooling required...for dx10 cards..though they run hot
> 
> a 550 w psu is good enough but make sure it is a good psu like
> 
> ...



I am planning to buy the following config:
Core 2 Duo E6600
Nvidia 650i or P965 based motherboard (non sli) (suggest)
8800 GTS (320 MB)
2x1 GB DDR2 800
3 SATA HDDs(2x250 GB in RAID0 and 1x80 GB as data backup)
1 DVD writer
3 cabinet fans (80 mm)
CPU cooler (Cooler Master Hyper 48) (Is it required? Does it improve performance? I don't do OC and live in Bangalore).
SMPS(500W or 600W?)(this site *www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine - suggested 551W)

On the SMPS I am planning to go for Corsair iGreen 500W(?)

Please give your suggestions on the above config.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 23, 2007)

Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> No not any both xfx and msi have same price tag ~ but xfx is way better dude 1333 mhz complaint and good perfrmace even a p5b delux is not worthy before it
> 
> [/b]
> 
> ...


1. they have renamed it as xt 1gb version
2.comeon man the stuff it offers at its price is gr8!
3.kingston or corsair it doesn't matter accordin to me.
4> sorry for the mistake wanted to suggest samsung 250 gb (the winner of digit 2006 hd reviews.it has perpendicular recording) or seagate 250 gb

5. depends on ur budget...which proccy u get...though e6600 is better VFM but u cud go with 6420

@stalker

do u want to consider AMD proccys?? cuz they offer better value for money if u r not an extreme overclocker

go for msi p965 neo-f..but it wud be even better if u get msi P6N SLI V2 or p6n sli(based on nforce 650sli) ..whichever suits ur budget.....it is better considering its price, features & performance.dont go for xfx as it does not have as many service centers in india as msi.. & if ur mobo goes bad u will be in trouble so better go for msi

& radeon may come to india in 2 weeks contact ati or its distributors like powercolor & sapphire for finding out exact dates

@morpheusv6
hey man plz start a new thread its easier to answer otherwise it gets kinda confusing giving suggstions to 2 people together


----------



## Stalker (Jun 23, 2007)

by any chance,............. will a c2d E6600 bottleneck a 8800GTX??


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 24, 2007)

go for msi p965 neo-f..but it wud be even better if u get msi P6N SLI V2 or p6n sli(based on nforce 650sli) ..whichever suits ur budget.....it is better considering its price, features & performance.dont go for xfx as it does not have as many service centers in india as msi.. & if ur mobo goes bad u will be in trouble so better go for msi

e6600 will not be a bottleneck & have u considerd amd config it is better value for money than intel


----------



## Stalker (Jun 25, 2007)

i had considered amd, but c2d clearly beats it in the dual-core area......


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 25, 2007)

Get the upcoming E6X50 series lower price and better performance will be available after 16 Jul 

And are u kiddin that E^00 will be bottelneck


----------



## Stalker (Jun 25, 2007)

Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> And are u kiddin that E^00 will be bottelneck



yeah...knew that it wont bottleneck ...but better to ask na


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> Get the upcoming E6X50 series lower price and better performance will be available after 16 Jul
> 
> And are u kiddin that E^00 will be bottelneck


 arrey yaar just check out anand tech ..only 1.9 % increase in performance by increse in fsb looks like architecture is much more important than fsb ..dont wait for it go for e6600



			
				Stalker said:
			
		

> i had considered amd, but c2d clearly beats it in the dual-core area......


no yaar e6600 wala performance & maybe even better u will get at cheaper price with amd athlon64 x2 6000+


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 25, 2007)

^^ EH.. look at the price too lol...  the difference is 3k .. and G0 stepping means more cooler and more stable while higher OC.. rather than B2 stepping which u will find on E6600


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 26, 2007)

Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> ^^ EH.. look at the price too lol...  the difference is 3k .. and G0 stepping means more cooler and more stable while higher OC.. rather than B2 stepping which u will find on E6600



agree more oc+ it will run cooler but i wnt performance.. did u read that intel said that their will be 25% performance hike..they r tryin to fool the customers i guess


----------



## entrana (Jul 7, 2007)

u shud get ati i have always thought that ati was better because
1. its cheaper hell cheap
2. it supports hdr+aa which only a 8800 could do and ati does it cheap
3. u can get hd2400 for 8k which is better than a geforce 8600gt
so why the hell not
and hd 2900 is better than 8800gts but not better than 8800gtx or ultra so go decide


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 7, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> agree more oc+ it will run cooler but i wnt performance.. did u read that intel said that their will be 25% performance hike..they r tryin to fool the customers i guess



Ohh.. uy get it wrong bhai  See E6600 = 10hazar while E6550 is 7Hazar max in India  Thats what  I am buying on 16 July  Go for it 1.9% bhi performance gain aur in 3k less money... DO u still wanna spend 3k more on E6600


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 7, 2007)

hey its ok with price cuts dude. otherwise if it was the same price then i had a problem


----------



## gannu_rox (Jul 7, 2007)

morpheusv6 said:
			
		

> You have mentioned that * Corsair XMS2 2x1GB 800Mhz DDR2 *is available for Rs. 7000! Can you mention the shop or dealer?
> Thanks



1 GB actually... heh he... maybe by nex year same time... Can we expect those prices... Lol...


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 7, 2007)

^^ Ya Corsair sells bad products at premium price.. Get Kings ton Valu and thats best


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 7, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> arrey yaar just check out anand tech ..only 1.9 % increase in performance by increse in fsb looks like architecture is much more important than fsb ..dont wait for it go for e6600
> 
> 
> no yaar e6600 wala performance & maybe even better u will get at cheaper price with amd athlon64 x2 6000+




Guys u are not looking at the point.
1. The 1333 MHZ.
2. Those support DDR3 as well as DDR2.
Although DDR 3 is really expensive but DDR2 was also expensive at time so its in the universe that the new things are expensive (Most of the times)

Now u decide which one is better DDR3 or DDR 2?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 8, 2007)

dudes jus a small query..
Hows the xfx 650i performance compared to a p5b deluxe?? Does the 650i oc well?? Considering that a 650i costs half as much as a p5b dlx.. It obviously is better vfm.. But is it a stable board?? Also wats the max oc i can get wit it on a 4300?? At wat voltage?? Also is there any other better proccy+board combo in that range 4 ocing??


----------



## Stalker (Jul 8, 2007)

^^
from what i've read, the 650i is stable & highly overclockable. just what i need..
*www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1106

*www.nforcershq.com/article7928.html


----------



## Pathik (Jul 8, 2007)

yea... and IMO the 650i > p965 ... i ll also go for it only...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 8, 2007)

Well they say the 650i is an excellent overclocker and also supports 1333 Mhz FSB which P5B lacks.
Also in the past u might have seen that nVidia based chipsets are better than Intel Original because thats what they all about.
650i is wayyyyy much better value for money than P965.


----------

